# New to this



## paulb (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Recently diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and have just been prescribed once-weekly bydureon...Is anyone else on it and whats it like??


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Paul,
Welcome to the forum sorry I have no experience with the medication you asked about nor have I heard of it sorry I cant be more help,but wanted to say hi.


----------



## paulb (Sep 14, 2011)

*Hi Steff*

No problems steff.....I believe that i am the first person in Sunderland to be prescribed it as I believe it is fairly new. I would just like to say hi too


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Paul.welcome 

I've just googled it and it seems to have only just gained UK/EU approval.

I'm sure there are many members who'd be interested to hear your experiences of it, once you've been on it a while.

Rob


----------



## paulb (Sep 14, 2011)

*Thanks Robster*

Thanks Robster & hi to you too

I certainly will....Im off on holiday then my specialist nurse is away so I won't be getting my prescription until 21.10.11...Meanwhile i'm taking my bolamyn prolonged release (500mg) 4 tablets (once daily)....Its the thought of having to self inject that I aint too keen on....gulp


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2011)

paulb said:


> No problems steff.....I believe that i am the first person in Sunderland to be prescribed it as I believe it is fairly new. I would just like to say hi too



oooh your Sunderland are you im the other side


----------



## paulb (Sep 14, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha...U a geordie then???? Im not a makem really...I moved here about 8 yrs ago, originally from Carlisle.


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2011)

paulb said:


> Ha ha ha ha...U a geordie then???? Im not a makem really...I moved here about 8 yrs ago, originally from Carlisle.



Yeah I am im proud to say 
I have a bro who lives in Suderland.


----------



## paulb (Sep 14, 2011)

Its a good nite out over ur way lol....Much betta than sunderland lol


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 14, 2011)

paulb said:


> Its a good nite out over ur way lol....Much betta than sunderland lol



I believe that should "byetta than sunderland", surely?! 

Welcome to the forum, Paul.

Andy


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Paul


----------



## RWJ (Sep 14, 2011)

*Smoggies reply!*

Well as I'm a missionary in Scotland I'm sure you'll explain to the rest of the UK what a Smoggie is!


----------



## slipper (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Paul, welcome.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 14, 2011)

About time we had a meet !  Geordies & Makems, good to hear you will b on new insulin & try not to get stressed about injections. After a couple weeks u will wonder why u worried !   (had approx 47,000 of the ------- things) I have a bit of an idea of what its like.  Good luck & have nice holi.


----------



## paulb (Sep 15, 2011)

*ha ha ha*

Hi Andy

Thanks Andy....but what is byetta? lol


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2011)

paulb said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Thanks Andy....but what is byetta? lol



Il answer cause I know he is away watching footy,byetta is something a type 2 injects more info can be found here http://www.byetta.com/Pages/index.aspx


----------



## paulb (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Slipper, Hobie, RWJ......etc


----------



## paulb (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Teapot...Thanks


----------



## am64 (Sep 15, 2011)

another hello ! and welcome


----------



## shirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Just wanted to say Hello and welcome to the forum Paul

Shirl


----------



## evedan (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Paul welcome to the forum.....not on medication up to now so not much help there 

Eve


----------



## paulb (Sep 16, 2011)

*Hello all*

Hi am64 n Shirl


----------

